
Trump threatens to shut down social-media platforms after Twitter fact-check - Farbodkhz
https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-threatens-shut-down-platforms-after-tweets-tagged-warning-2020-5
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23322719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23322719)

